# Ultramarines: A WH40k Movie.



## Varcolac (Apr 24, 2010)

Incoming nerd-gasm. I know a bunch of posters here play, there's a WH40k thread that I can't be bothered to bump. I used to when I was like, fourteen, but the sheer insanity of the intellectual property has stayed with me long since I've had any urge to paint little men and fight battles with them. This looks badass.

Ultramarines - A Warhammer 40,000 Movie | Ultramarines The Movie

Screenplay by Dan Abnett. Avatar-ish CGI face-capture stuff. John Hurt! FUCKING SPACE MARINES! IN A MOVIE!


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 24, 2010)

Holy shit this will be _awesome!_ (that is assuming it's done _right_... I'm very, very picky )


----------



## 13point9 (Apr 25, 2010)

hopefully they don't can it like Bloodquest >.<


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 25, 2010)

God i hope they do it right... the feel of the books and the game is so apocalyptic and filthy, and so, SO very hard-line with the belief systems, it's what always pisses me off aobut W40k games, they make them all namby-pamby with their beliefs and it's just _not_ how they are in teh books 

If they can pull it off though, there is nothing that should be better in a movie, seriously.


----------



## Varcolac (Apr 25, 2010)

Well, they've got Dan Abnett doing the script, so it's unlikely to be anything like namby-pamby. I've got relatively high hopes for it. 

This is automatically the best action movie ever.


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 25, 2010)

Varcolac said:


> Well, they've got Dan Abnett doing the script, so it's unlikely to be anything like namby-pamby. I've got relatively high hopes for it.
> 
> This is automatically the best action movie ever.



Exactly right. I really _really_ hope Dan keeps them on the straight and narrow


----------



## Jogeta (Apr 25, 2010)

its about time! this franchise is simply jaw dropping.

i totally agree with everyones concerns about it being done "right". 18+ certificate or don't bother!

Dan will steer them in the right direction


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 25, 2010)

^ Not just 18+, the feel has to be right. Fire Warrior (the game) was ridiculous because quite frankly if Chaos was found on a world, they would bomb the place to oblivion... none of this bullshit "figuring out what to do"... Dawn of War the look was pretty good, but the character personalities and the voices were so horrifically overdone and cheesy, it just lost it completely 

Again, good _lord_ I hope Dan keeps the feel of the Codexes and books right. The people are fucking extremists, _all_ of them, it's what makes it such an intimidating universe.


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 25, 2010)

My first (and one of few) experience with 40k was seeing an elder walker thing rip apart a marine and blood went everywhere, it was like the first time I saw "war" depicted as actually being that gory, at the time, most war movies and games, that I had seen, had the bullet wounds and a bit of blood, but never showed the morbid events.

I want to feel that experience in the movie, the fucked up beings with their radical ideals going absolutely apeshit, it's something not many non-horror forms of entertainment touch on IMO.


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 25, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> I want to feel that experience in the movie, the fucked up beings with their radical ideals going absolutely apeshit, it's something not many non-horror forms of entertainment touch on IMO.



Yes! This.

I mean for fucks sake, the "heroes" in the universe are genetically engineered super-beings fanatically devoted to their Emperor so much that they would destroy thousands upon thousands of the humans they protect for the most trivial of crimes against him (things like being a mutant, being associated with a witch/heretic/mutant/alien), than let a single potential heretic live... They would destroy _worlds_ rather than risk the invasion of chaos, and they have entire organisations devoted to the capture and interrogation of heretics be they their own people or the aliens without...l

Nothing has managed to capture that fanatical nature of the universe yet, nor have they accomplished the scummed up, industrial, war-torn look properly without having this weird and tacky/shit cartoon look to it all 

EDIT: And for fucks sake, base the look of the Space Marines off the *pictures* of Space marines in the books, _not_ off the models of space marines... They quite simply would not look that comical, ridiculous and squat in real life.


----------



## Varcolac (Apr 26, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> EDIT: And for fucks sake, base the look of the Space Marines off the *pictures* of Space marines in the books, _not_ off the models of space marines... They quite simply would not look that comical, ridiculous and squat in real life.



I'd hope they base the look of it off John Blanche's illustrations, but then it'd just be a Bosch-like descent into the mouth of madness:


----------



## ralphy1976 (Apr 26, 2010)

although not a die hard fan, i played this game like everyone else.

I am tempted to see the outcome of this project, but at the same time hoping that it is not going to be a mix between GI.Joe / Starship trooper / Star Wars / Halo...


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 26, 2010)

Varcolac said:


> I'd hope they base the look of it off John Blanche's illustrations, but then it'd just be a Bosch-like descent into the mouth of madness:



For me, even that's a touch too comical still, from when it still hadn't progressed into the _really _dark and twisted place that the 40k universe has become.

EDIT: That said, I am probably over-fanatical when it comes to a lot of elements of the story/style/art direction of W40k off-shoots 

EDIT 2: I just went to the site to have a look, and from the looks of it they've based all the proportions of the weapons on the models rather than the images/"real-world" proportions... This is not good news for Mischa


----------



## Varcolac (Apr 26, 2010)

I dunno, when you're dealing with ten-foot power-armoured space bastards, all sense of proportion kind of goes out the window.


----------



## 13point9 (Apr 26, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> EDIT: And for fucks sake, base the look of the Space Marines off the *pictures* of Space marines in the books, _not_ off the models of space marines... They quite simply would not look that comical, ridiculous and squat in real life.



so this...






rather than this...






I presume?

EDIT:- does anyone know whats going on with this???

http://www.spacemarine.com/#/en/trailers/


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 26, 2010)

^ What? No dude, the opposite...

That pic of Marneus Calgar is _from_ the Space Marines codex... that's exactly what I do want  He is in proportion so far as someone in terminator armour goes  He isn't squat cos he's not short... he's a fucking monolith 

EDIT: What I don't want is to have the proportions based on the actual miniatures:






what I *do* want is to have them based on the artwork;


----------



## BigBaldIan (Apr 29, 2010)

+1 to the above, it should have the 3 g's, that's gritty, grim and gothic. Wished they'd have used the Sons of Russ but hey the Ultrasmurfs kick 'Nid ass and take names.

On a related gaming front FFG are releasing Deathwatch very shortly so Space Marine tabletop RPG goodness awaits.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 29, 2010)

BigBaldIan said:


> +1 to the above, it should have the 3 g's, that's gritty, grim and gothic. Wished they'd have used the Sons of Russ but hey the Ultrasmurfs kick 'Nid ass and take names.
> 
> On a related gaming front FFG are releasing Deathwatch very shortly so Space Marine tabletop RPG goodness awaits.





_To be Unclean
That is the Mark of the Xenos
To be Impure
That is the Mark of the Xenos
To be abhorred
That is the Mark of the Xenos
To be Reviled
That is the Mark of the Xenos
To be Hunted
That is the Mark of the Xenos
To be Purged
That is the fate of the Xenos
To be Cleansed
For that is the fate of all Xenos	

_It's a crying shame that the gaming community near me is for all practical purposes com-fucking-pletely defunct.

As far as the movie is concerned - they appear to be doing it right (IMO at least) so again, I just can't wait


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 29, 2010)

I still have hopes for the movie (as I am hoping it will be good), but i am a touch skeptical  And yes, that filthy, industrial, gothic style is what everything made so far has missed


----------



## Necris (Apr 29, 2010)

I love the storyline behind Warhammer 40K so I'm excited about this but I'm just as skeptical as to whether or not they can do this right. Hopefully it doesn't get canned.


----------



## Chiba666 (Jun 12, 2010)

There is so much potential for this, but for me they would have to go back to the old days (Mid to late 80's, Rogue Trader, John Blanche) and take the visuals from that era. Not the highly polished more family friendly stuff that theve producced over the last 14 years or so.

I think the Ultramarines was a non controversial choice as they are the complete good guys, Space Wolves would have been more interesting for that ferral blood lust element.

Would like to to be part of the Heresy era, all the background thats been going on with the book series, plus with all the Chaos Mutations on the traitor legions would be so cool to have in a film.

I remain in hope


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 12, 2010)

^ WTF? Family friendly? Dude, the last 15 years have seen it turn from like a total comic book look to a dark, industrial, filthy, depressing gothic style environment with the most twisted artwork i've ever seen... It's not family friendly in the slightest 

Its why I actually like the new books so much more than the old ones, they've taken every slightly twisted (and awesome) idea they've had and they _have_ just put it out there instead of thinking "oh, nah... that might not be appropriate".

EDIT: This movie sounds/looks like it's going to be butchering that dank, evil atmosphere that the books/codexes have and instead going with the token cartoonish/out-of-proportion/"clean-cut" look of the video games


----------



## Chiba666 (Jun 12, 2010)

Ill grant you the past few years have improved gratly but the end of the 90s when i stopped playing it had gone soft.

The gothic element is superb, Gaunts ghosts and the heresy novels have gone along way to get me interested again.

The old Jack Yeovill novels I think had the best atmosphere


----------



## Murmel (Jun 13, 2010)

Hmm, instead of having the Space Marines as the main characters I'd love to see some other race instead, like Eldar. That would be cool.
Or if they could have Eldar in the Movie atleast... Heck, I'm happy whether or not Eldar makes it into the movie, it will still be fucking awesome.


----------



## groph (Jun 13, 2010)

WHHHAHHOOOOAOAOAAAAAAAAAHHH!!

Sweet. I'm not a giant 40K nerd but I play the RTS games Dawn of War and Dawn of War II so at least know what a Space Marine is, as well as a Dreadnought, which is kind of obvious when you look at my signature/avatar. The 40K lore seems to be extraordinarily extensive so they're bound to mess something up, sending the purists (Demoniac) into a blind rage.

I'll probably dig this movie, but then again I don't have any real knowledge of Warhammer.

EDIT: WILL THERE BE NECRONS?


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 14, 2010)

I think the issue with making movies is that it's really hard to separate all the different elements of story, every race has a huge history with every other race and they're all really interwoven, so it would be hard to have a movie that does justice to the necron story without incorporating the beginning of the eldar, which would then have to include Dark Eldar and Chaos Space Marines (Slaanesh ) and Daemons, which would then have to go back to the beginning with the Horus Heresy 

I really do hope this movie proves my fears to be wrong, but i don't know...


----------



## Chiba666 (Jun 14, 2010)

I ahve a feeling it will be Chaos or Oaks.

Had they have some nice shots of a few titans in it, decimaing the battlefiled, that would be cool.


----------



## Murmel (Jun 14, 2010)

I really hope that they don't have Tyranids in the movie. It COULD be done right, but if done wrong we're just gonna have another fucking Starship Troopers. Except it would most likely be way more awesome.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 14, 2010)

Starship Troopers but with Space Marines... It's funny though, because honestly I think Tyranids would fit with the Ultramarines a hell of a lot better than any other race, and they are one of the only races that don't have some horribly convoluted history with another race.

I hope they don't put Chaos in... Ultramarines just don't have the history with them compared to a lot of other space marine chapters (Imperial Fists, Dark Angels, Blood Angels, Grey Knights obviously ) and to me it would seem grossly inappropriate.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jun 16, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> Starship Troopers but with Space Marines... It's funny though, because honestly I think Tyranids would fit with the Ultramarines a hell of a lot better than any other race, and they are one of the only races that don't have some horribly convoluted history with another race.
> 
> I hope they don't put Chaos in... Ultramarines just don't have the history with them compared to a lot of other space marine chapters (Imperial Fists, Dark Angels, Blood Angels, Grey Knights obviously ) and to me it would seem grossly inappropriate.



Agreed. 40k has decades worth of backstory and fluff, if you don't want to go into a Tolkien'esque 12 hour three movie epic, you need to narrow the focus somewhat.


----------



## Chiba666 (Jul 5, 2010)

Having picked up the Space Wolves Codex, I am impressed the background is very good, the illustration as always is top notch, even though there are some very old pieces there, i sure remember them from the late 80s when I first started reading White Dwarf.

Can't wait to pick up ome more


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 31, 2010)

Right, they REALLY fucked this one up. I mean royally. See for yourself:


There is no excuse for a film with the budget of £5m to have graphics that awful. For instance. Look at this small project:
http://destrega85.wordpress.com/



Demoniac said:


> I hope they don't put Chaos in... Ultramarines just don't have the history with them compared to a lot of other space marine chapters (Imperial Fists, Dark Angels, Blood Angels, Grey Knights obviously ) and to me it would seem grossly inappropriate.



*COUGHWordBearersCOUGH*


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 31, 2010)

WHY do they fucking insist on continually butchering the 40k Franchise 

EDIT 2: I stand corrected about the CSM and Ultramarines  

EDIT: See now THIS is what it fucking should look like. Great proportions and everything:






EDIT 3: So perhaps his arms are a bit long, he still captured the look and feel of the character infinitely better than the actual movie has


----------



## Randy (Aug 31, 2010)

I don't think it looks like a total abomination but the graphics definitely looks a little more like Starship Troopers: Roughnecks than it does, say, Beowulf.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 31, 2010)

Randy said:


> I don't think it looks like a total abomination but the graphics definitely looks a little more like Starship Troopers: Roughnecks than it does, say, Beowulf.



Agreed. But what irritates me more than the graphics (or lack thereof) is how retarded the helmets look.

THIS is how a battle-brother's helmet should look:


Here's hoping that with post production the graphics will improve. I'd even be happy if they put piles of smoke over everything to make it a little hazy and less noticeable.


----------



## Randy (Aug 31, 2010)

Yeah, I'm seeing the helmets now. That along with the lack of ambient textures/particles like smoke and dust, etc. make it look a little campy.


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 31, 2010)

The trailer isn't "bad" (the acting anyway, and John Hurt is fucking _PERFECT_), but fuck me the animation and graphics are disgusting, and the whole "look" is just so, so very comical and cartoonish


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 9, 2010)

New trailer!

Exclusive: First Look At Ultramarines

Beware, you will have sound problems if you watch it full screen.

What do you think now?


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Oct 10, 2010)

other than it still looking really cheap, im finding that the set pieces look very boring.. like those desert shots are very plain looking, same goes for the inside of the halls they were in. its like there's zero thought going into details. i dont know much about warhammer, but i see its potential to be an excellent feature film.. but it certainly wouldn't convince an uninitiated viewer like me to watch it just because it looks so cheap


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm actually liking the graphics when you put the resolution up to 780p. Also, I was pausing it every now and then just to check out the little flashes of stuff going past and it looks quite promising. The graphics don't look bad at all so I'm going to hold out hope for this when it's release in November.


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 17, 2010)

Yuck.

Seriously, that is just fucking atrocious.

EDIT: Fucking hell, that honestly looks about a decade out of date...
EDIT 2: Sweet fucking jesus, honestly, that is just embarrassing to watch. The sheer laziness when it comes to the [crap] movement, the [complete lack of] textures on the models, the bland, jagged armour, and the shit scenery is just mind-boggling to me. The game looks better done than this.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 17, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> Yuck.
> 
> Seriously, that is just fucking atrocious.
> 
> ...



Actually, the detail when you pause it at 720p on full screen is pretty good. The textures perfectly acceptable. The graphics are no where near as bad as they seemed with the last shitty trailer. The movements do seem quite clunky here and there, though.

You really need to pause it at high detail on full screen to be able to really see the detail. Even the detail on the walls of the shrine as one of the marines checks his flamer's pilot light is really nice.


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 17, 2010)

I've got it on a 24" monitor and honestly, I just cannot find any excuse for that trailer.

Odds are it's me being picky as much as anything, but in this day and age, why shouldn't I be? So far the game is looking like it will be infinitely better than this, which is a really sad thing.

Still, we'll see when it gets released.


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 17, 2010)

Shit, you know what it is as much as anything? Their skin. It looks just as unmoving, shiny and rubbery as stuff like Tekken 2 and Starcraft (the old one...).


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 17, 2010)

I think you're just being excessively picky considering that I hated the original trailer but I see now that it has much greater potential. Besides, I think you're expecting too much from such a small budget that was mostly spent on having an amazing cast, story and facial mapping software. I feel that the graphics are perfectly acceptable.


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 17, 2010)

It's just not doing it for me. If the atrocious graphics are the result of blowing the entire budget on the cast, then I really think they should have rethought that strategy seeing as how this is an animated film.

I'll see it, I've just not got high hopes for it at all.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Oct 18, 2010)

ok, so on the last previous it looks like the ultra-marines are fighting against some dudes dressed as the ultra marines but different colour..so what's what?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 18, 2010)

Honestly the graphics aren't as bad as you make them out to be. The detailing is quite nice. And the proof of the pudding is in the eating, as they say...



ralphy1976 said:


> ok, so on the last previous it looks like the ultra-marines are fighting against some dudes dressed as the ultra marines but different colour..so what's what?



Black Legion - Lexicanum

Also, it's supposed to be Ultramarines, all one word, because it's Greek for "from beyond the sea" rather than marines who are ultra.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Oct 18, 2010)

ok too much to read, but incredible imagination for the writers!!!

you guys must know all this by heart!!!


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 18, 2010)

ZeroSignal said:


> Honestly the graphics aren't as bad as you make them out to be. The detailing is quite nice. *And the proof of the pudding is in the eating, as they say...*



The underlined part I vehemently disagree with. The bold I very much agree with 

Like I said, I'll see it, it would be stupid not to, but I'm really not sure how it will turn out.


----------



## Winspear (Oct 18, 2010)

I don't know - graphics aside (I wouldn't say they are too bad)...That trailer was lacking in every way. I did not get one sense of epic from that.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 18, 2010)

EtherealEntity said:


> I don't know - graphics aside (I wouldn't say they are too bad)...That trailer was lacking in every way. I did not get one sense of epic from that.



I don't get it because when you watch it the whole way through you just go meh, but when you actually pause it you see the whole set pieces in each shot and fine details of everything from the ridonkulously detailed Company banner to the tiny little wings within the Apothecary's tactical symbol on his right pauldron. It's an odd trailer, alright. I'm still looking forward to it more than I was a month ago.


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 18, 2010)

They have everything that's "meant" to be there in a way (like you say all the symbols and whatnot for the marines are fine) but there's no "depth" to the character models. Take a look at the movie, compared to the images in that link you posted up of the 3d Torquemada Coteaz and tell me there's not something wrong with the movies visuals...

That coupled with the complete lack of detailing in the landscape and the horrible, _horrible_ movement and their absolutely waxy, unmoving skin really doesn't do it any favours at all.

All of that said though, the one big, big positive it has going for it; John motherfucking Hurt. I love that guy


----------



## Loomer (Nov 30, 2010)

So, lads.. It's shipping in a few days. Brace for impact! Thoughts when I receive my copy.


----------



## Jogeta (Dec 8, 2010)

has anyone got theirs yet?


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Dec 8, 2010)

ZeroSignal said:


> [youtube video]
> 
> I'm actually liking the graphics when you put the resolution up to 780p. Also, I was pausing it every now and then just to check out the little flashes of stuff going past and it looks quite promising. The graphics don't look bad at all so I'm going to hold out hope for this when it's release in November.


This looks amazing.


----------



## leandroab (Dec 8, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> Holy shit this will be _awesome!_ (that is assuming it's done _right_... I'm very, very picky )



When I heard a Doom movie was going to be made. I said the same thing. It WAS going to be the most epic movie ever.

They fucked it up really bad. They transformed "space marines" into "swat policemen"


----------



## Jogeta (Dec 15, 2010)

So.... has anyone actually got theirs yet? (sorry for the bump mods!)


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 15, 2010)

Jogeta said:


> So.... has anyone actually got theirs yet? (sorry for the bump mods!)



For the record: no one really cares about bumps as long as you're contributing to the thread and not saying "lol, u tuk him 2 da bar?" or something equally inane.


----------



## Loomer (Dec 17, 2010)

This is about Space Marines. This is always relevant, so any bump can be forgiven. 

MOAR GRIMDARK


----------



## McKay (Dec 17, 2010)

Saw this the other day.

As possibly the biggest 40k nerd ever I can safely say that this is utterly dreadful.


----------



## Cadavuh (Dec 19, 2010)

Just watched it. It was god awful.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 19, 2010)

well once my itunes works i will be hunting this one down ....


----------



## Jogeta (Dec 19, 2010)

FINALLY got mine!

I don't want to disrespect all the effort that everyone put in to making this film so I'm just going to say that perhaps my expectations were unreasonably high.

The Ultramarines needed to conduct themselves with a considerable amount more fervor. It was clear that the voice actors were voice actors - not zealous servants of our Emperor!

The textures and effects were good, and the facial motion capture was decent - but the animation was laughable at points! The servitor loading the Thunderhawk anyone? :')

Cool plot though!



What do the rest of you think?


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jan 10, 2011)

Jogeta said:


> FINALLY got mine!
> 
> I don't want to disrespect all the effort that everyone put in to making this film so I'm just going to say that perhaps my expectations were unreasonably high.
> 
> ...



It was about as bad as I'd thought. Several scenes were just downright annoying such as:



Spoiler



Two marines standing around a Landspeeder like numpties after their mates had gotten bolter lobotomies.



I actually thought the voice-acting was pretty decent, although a bit more fervour would've been better. The thing that they really missed a trick on, was giving the marines a sense of scale.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 11, 2011)

Scale, detail and the "feel" of the marines; the three things I was worried (or indeed *terrified*) that they would and thought they would get wrong  

Odds are ill see it if I get the chance, but I'm in no hurry...


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jan 11, 2011)

Demoniac said:


> Scale, detail and the "feel" of the marines; the three things I was worried (or indeed *terrified*) that they would and thought they would get wrong
> 
> Odds are ill see it if I get the chance, but I'm in no hurry...



One to wait for at bargain bucket level I feel, there's plenty of annoyances in it that make me 

Oh well, could've been worse, they could've massacred the Space Wolves then I'd be righteously pissed.


----------



## Loomer (Jan 11, 2011)

Up next:

Dark Eldar-themed BDSM porn!


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jan 12, 2011)

Loomer said:


> Up next:
> 
> Dark Eldar-themed BDSM porn!


 
Now that I'd pay good money for.


----------

